# anybody seen this?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

This video is pretty awesome..its a parody from LMFAO's song "I'm sexy and I know It", called "I'm Farming and I Grow It"...




I think its really cool what these guys did


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol that is too funny :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I saw this on facebook the other day and thought it was hilarious! I forgot about it, so I am so glad you posted it here, I have to show my son he will get a kick out of it. There was one I think they made of that song about 'I'm Elmo and I know it' or something like that and he was obsessed with that one too <he's 11 LOL>


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

SWEEET!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL I saw this on facebook the other day and thought it was hilarious! I forgot about it, so I am so glad you posted it here, I have to show my son he will get a kick out of it. There was one I think they made of that song about 'I'm Elmo and I know it' or something like that and he was obsessed with that one too <he's 11 LOL>


they do all kinda of things, i just thought this one was agriculture related haha I too saw it on facebook


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw yes I saw this. Finally...a song for the farmers! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: I loved it.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw it! :greengrin: And a few radio stations have been talking about it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This one is even better - I saw it the first time in february and hubs has it as his ring tone!!

my favorite part - "look at that combine - no its not mine - but I use it sometimes" - LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are both really funny but Sara I like the one you found better LOL.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

> my favorite part - "look at that combine - no its not mine - but I use it sometimes" - LOL!


Lol that is good. All of these crack me up.

Oh and thanks Candace, I have had "kids look at these crayons" in my head for the last week.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL I saw this on facebook the other day and thought it was hilarious! I forgot about it, so I am so glad you posted it here, I have to show my son he will get a kick out of it. There was one I think they made of that song about 'I'm Elmo and I know it' or something like that and he was obsessed with that one too <he's 11 LOL>


LOL! Yes the Elmo one! My little sisters (11 and 9) LOVED that when their friend showed it to them!


----------

